# Difference between Hyatt Place and Hyatt House



## travelplanner70

I am staying one night at the Charlotte, NC airport.  I have not stayed in either a Hyatt Place or a Hyatt House.  Can anyone help me choose which would be nicer?  Both will cost me the same.  The Hyatt House at the Charlotte airport will be renovated by May.  So that has that going for it.  Are the breakfasts the same?  Are the rooms comparable?  (I see the bathroom in the Hyatt House looks bigger than the one in the Hyatt Place.)

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## mav

If I was you I would call the front desk of each. Front desks are very forthcoming with info. on info. I have found with hotels breakfast  can vary from  state to state and ESPECIALLY overseas!  I LOVE the breakfast served at the Middle Eastern hotels!


----------



## Rent_Share

Specific Hyatt Reviews from Road Warriors not tourists

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hyat...-hyatts-property-index-reviews-flyertalk.html

 General Hyatt Discussion

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hyatt-gold-passport-418/


----------



## travelplanner70

Thank you.


----------



## uscav8r

travelplanner70 said:


> I am staying one night at the Charlotte, NC airport.  I have not stayed in either a Hyatt Place or a Hyatt House.  Can anyone help me choose which would be nicer?  Both will cost me the same.  The Hyatt House at the Charlotte airport will be renovated by May.  So that has that going for it.  Are the breakfasts the same?  Are the rooms comparable?  (I see the bathroom in the Hyatt House looks bigger than the one in the Hyatt Place.)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide.




Hyatt place is essentially a studio hotel room with a sitting area and desk separated by a partition from the bed and bathroom. 

Hyatt House is more like a 1 or 2 BR apartment, usually with a full kitchen. 

They are basically the same quality, just more room in HH, though more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeJ.

While Hyatt Place is OK, Hyatt House has been much nicer at the ones I've stayed at. Hyatt Place is the old Amerisuites brand. One of my main complaints with them is that the AC unit is right next to the bed and I try to avoid Hyatt Place in the summer mainly because of that. Hyatt House 1 bedroom units are much larger than Hyatt Place.

Hyatt House has a full breakfast; Hyatt Place has mostly bread, cereal, fruit, breakfast sandwiches.

If they're the same price (cash or points) you definitely want to pick the Hyatt House.


----------



## travelplanner70

Sorry for the delay in my response.  Thank you all.  It was particularly helpful to have the comparison.  I will go with Hyatt House.  (Will be there in just a few weeks.)  Thanks again to all who responded.


----------

